# transplanting trumpet vines



## Use Less (Nov 8, 2007)

My trumpet vine was a "free gift" from a bulb company, so it has taken years for that teeny stick to turn into a beauty. This year, several new plants have come up from the seedpods it dropped last fall. They can't stay there. I tried digging one, w/o realizing it is a very slim taproot w/minimal roothairs. Advice on moving and helping them thrive? Thanks, Sue


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

OMG-wish I had your problem. What we have is vines popping up ALL over. Climbing up a shed & ruining the paint...pulling down a fence...coming up in the garden. Ack! I'm tellin' ya, once it gets started good, you won't want it anymore!!
That being said-sorry for the rant-I seem to remember trying to propagate it from one home to the next & having a hard time getting it to root. I think what I did was dig it, then wash off the roots & stick it in rainwater till it reeeeally got good roots. But-hey-I'll send ya ALL mine!!! 

Patty


----------



## nerdrebecca (May 20, 2009)

Trumpet vines have no problem re-establishing themselves when uprooted. It is a weed, and as such it grabs on holds on.

Just dig up a bit of the dirt surrounding the root and place that in the pot of dirt you're preparing. Do yourself a big favor and keep this vine in a container, even if you hide the container in a hole in the ground.

They are gorgeous!!


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Are you talking about _Campsis radicans_???? In a couple years you won't be able to get rid of it! Mine is slowly taking over my side yard, but I do enjoy the vine and all the hummingbirds and orioles visiting it. This spring it harbored a Robin nest and just today there were Goldfinches hiding in it.

They really are hard to kill but my mom manages somehow. I think she waits too long to replant it. Just get as much of the root as you can and transplant where you want it. Water well IMMEDIATELY and mulch. Keep watered until you see new growth, usually a couple weeks.


----------



## marvella (Oct 12, 2003)

i've tried to take them from shoots too, without any luck. i was hoping someone would come along and say some other way. at the time i was told that they must be transplanted from the main plant in the winter when it is dormant, not from a new shoot. haven't tried so i don't know if it works.

i love trumpet vine too. not a weed for me, but a great hummingbird attractant.


----------



## Toads tool (Jun 7, 2007)

I chased a trumpet vine all the way from my front yard to the back. 

You'd kill it off from the front tree then it would sprout out in a ring ten feet out. Mow and pull all those and they would go out ten feet and sprout out more. GRRrrrrr.....

After we moved out of the house, the danged thing was already up the front tree the following year. All those hours of ripping and spraying for nigh.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

LOL now and then my yellow trumpet vine sends out a runner about 3 feet away. Easy enough to dig up and be rid of (or give away) it took 3 years for the plant to really start blooming. This is that 3rd year and it's doing great despite almost constant trimming.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

NickieL, wait until it's 10 or so years old. Then it will be everywhere.


----------



## dragonchick (Oct 10, 2007)

If anyone really wants this obnoxious weed, send me your address by PM and I will send you a bunch of vines. I have tried killing them out to no avail and have now decided to pen that part and let the goats have them. The vines have pulled my fence down several times. I also have honeysuckle vines growing in the mix.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

I haven't looked at a label to see if trumpet vine is listed by I'll bet that Scott's Roundup Poison Ivy Plus will kill it. It sure does the job on poison ivy and I'm betting that it would work on trumpet vine since it is also labeled to work on Kudzu.

http://www.scotts.com/smg/brand/roundup/brandLanding.jsp


----------



## dragonchick (Oct 10, 2007)

We tried the round up, the trumpet vines and honeysuckle seemed to just thrive on the stuff. I see people spending hard earned money on this stuff and have trouble getting it to grow, I spend my hard earned money trying to get rid of it.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

I love mine, I don't mind the prunning. The humingbirds and bees adore it.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

dragonchick said:


> We tried the round up, the trumpet vines and honeysuckle seemed to just thrive on the stuff.


Did you use just Roundup or did you use the product I mentioned which I believe has triclopyr as the added ingredient? Did you use it according to label directions? With any glyphosate type of product they seem to work best when the plant is actively growing without stress.


----------



## frankva (May 21, 2009)

Thoughts on Roundup.

I use the concentrate. There are different % strengths. On hard to kill stuff, I mix 1.5-2.0 times strength listed on the label. I have used a hand sprayer, but prefer a 1 gal wand sprayer, @$20. Put water in the wand sprayer first to adjust settings and check seals.

Best results in hot direct sun. The temp has to be above 60*F or so(says on label) and active photosynthesis, but the hotter the better.

The length of time for residual whatever in the soil is debatable. They can claim what they want, but I don't trust them, and don't use it near anything valuable or edible.

Seeds will haunt you.

Anyone need some violets, or some valerian? You can't have any multiflora.


----------



## dragonchick (Oct 10, 2007)

I used the pre mixed.

It was not my intention to hijack the OP's post. It seems that is the case and we kabe drifted from how to grow to how to kill it. All other post should be how to grow the things. Sorry for the hijack.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

My apologies for the drift as well.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I for one, think it is also important to known that plants that are well behaved and stay where they should have the potential to become village eating plants under the right circumstances. If that had been done with kudzu it wouldn't have eaten the south.

I have to dig my rampant vines out. And killing it does become a possibility with this plant once it is well established and starts sending out rooted runners that spread to the next county.


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

Actually, I think it's favorable that this has been brought up. Many folks aren't aware of how invasive some plants can be. It's not like this plant just started developing these characteristics. Same with Kudzu. Had many people initially been aware of the invasive properties, they might have chosen a more appropriate plant for that particular spot.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

trumpet vine is a native though, isn't it? So it really isn't an invasive weed.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

It's native, and it can be invasive. The simplest definition of a weed is a plant growing where you don't want it.

So yes, even though it is native it can be an invasive weed. Cattails are native yet in some cases are considered weeds.

Most people consider goldenrod to be weeds.


----------



## OJ Rallye (Aug 4, 2005)

Any safe non chemical way to get rid of the trumpet vine that is attacking the siding etc. of the house?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Trumpet vine will not try to attach itself to anything. It vines, it does not have "grabber" (can't remember the scientific name right now) rootlets on it. If you have something attaching itself to your siding it's not trumpet vine. But that doesn't matter, the removal method is the same. Pull the plants off the siding. You might need to cut the stems near the ground to kill the top growth a few days before trying to pull it off. Then dig out the trunk and roots. Labor intensive but the only non-chemical way to get rid of it.


----------



## OJ Rallye (Aug 4, 2005)

We thought we dug it out a few years ago. Now it's on both sides of the back door. It's creeping under the vinyl siding.


----------



## marvella (Oct 12, 2003)

does anyone have an answer to the OP? despite what others have said i've had only good expereinces with trumpet vine and would like to get some started. 

at my old house it grew over some old boxwood shrubs each year. it attracted so many hummingbirds they nested in the boxwoods and i had to fill 2 feeders twice a day. i'd love to get some going here.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Danaus29 said:


> Trumpet vine will not try to attach itself to anything. It vines, it does not have "grabber" (can't remember the scientific name right now) rootlets on it. If you have something attaching itself to your siding it's not trumpet vine. But that doesn't matter, the removal method is the same. Pull the plants off the siding. You might need to cut the stems near the ground to kill the top growth a few days before trying to pull it off. Then dig out the trunk and roots. Labor intensive but the only non-chemical way to get rid of it.


Mine has grabbers.....


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

marvella, I posted in #4 how to transplant it. Get as much root as possible, water immediately after planting, mulch well, keep watered until new growth starts.

NickieL, really??? I've never seen one with grabbers. Can you get pictures? I sell Campsis radicans starts and if they are capable of producing grabbers I need to know.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

ok, I took a quick photo, here are some grabbers:


----------



## marvella (Oct 12, 2003)

Danaus29 said:


> marvella, I posted in #4 how to transplant it. Get as much root as possible, water immediately after planting, mulch well, keep watered until new growth starts.
> 
> NickieL, really??? I've never seen one with grabbers. Can you get pictures? I sell Campsis radicans starts and if they are capable of producing grabbers I need to know.


thank you!! i missed it. should it be transplanted in spring? or when dormant?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

If you do it in the summer just keep it watered all season if you don't get enough rain. It can be transplanted any time of year. IMO, spring is best.

NickieL, Thank you so much! I had no idea. I've never seen any on mine. I will have to let people know if I sell any more.


----------

